# Full HD 32" LED TV, Plays Video from HDD; MP4 & MKV!



## Ashis (May 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I am posting after a very long time 
In the mean time I have grown up, so my writing should be a little mature.

To the point:
I need a TV for Watching HD Channels & Movies. My condition is; the TV should be Full HD LED that can play video from a Harddisk & must play MP3, WMA, MKV & MP4 files apart from other regular files.

I had shortlisted Toshiba Full HD LED Television that supports playing from HDD. Now can any one suggest if Sony has any TV @ 32" that meets the above criteria? Or any other suggestion is much appreciated.

Do TATA Sky has HDMI Out?


----------



## baiju (May 18, 2012)

Instead of 32", go for 40 or 42". Toshiba LEDs are available at very low price compared to Sony or samsung. For 32" there is not much difference between HD and Full HD picture quality.

Tatasky HD has HDMI out.


----------



## aroraanant (May 18, 2012)

Toshiba is good for those who want a good TV in a very less budget.
I think you should go for Samsung 32" 5 series LED 32D5000


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2012)

@OP budget ll help us to shortlist a good HDTV LED TV for u


----------



## Ashis (May 21, 2012)

amjath said:


> @op budget ll help us to shortlist a good hdtv led tv for u



inr 35,000/- (3000 +/-)


----------



## aroraanant (May 21, 2012)

Samsung 32" 5 series LED 32D5000  or 32D5900 are the best options for you, don't go for the recently launched 32EH5000


----------



## Ashis (Jun 17, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Samsung 32" 5 series LED 32D5000  or 32D5900 are the best options for you, don't go for the recently launched 32EH5000



Plays movies from HDD? MP3, WMA, MKV & MP4 etc?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 17, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Samsung 32" 5 series LED 32D5000  or 32D5900 are the best options for you, don't go for the recently launched 32EH5000



But why not 32EH5000/23EH5330 ???


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2012)

Ashis said:


> Plays movies from HDD? MP3, WMA, MKV & MP4 etc?



Yes...



takemein said:


> But why not 32EH5000/23EH5330 ???



EH5000 is inferior to D5000, so simple as that.


----------



## bugsome (Jun 18, 2012)

Try the LG 32LS4600..awsome tv..plays almost all formats..costs around 36k


----------



## Ashis (Jul 5, 2012)

bugsome said:


> Try the LG 32LS4600..awsome tv..plays almost all formats..costs around 36k



I ordered LG LED TV 32LS5700 (Black, 32). The actual Cost of the TV as proposed by LG was 49K. Local store offered me @ 47K. I ordered it from infibeam.com @ 40,878/- They say its a smart TV. Can Browse facebook, Youtube etc. Lets See...
It has 4 HDMI & 3 USB Port 

I am taking a TATASky + HD Connection with it. Hope it would be a good complement!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2012)

^Congrats...Njoy watching HD/Full HD


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrats for TV.
But why didn't you bought Samsung 32D5900, you could have got that for 40k in local market


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

Samsung TVs are much better than LG in terms of less occurrence of problems and issues. Samsung spends more in product quality than features.
Better to buy Airtel HD box, it has more HD channels than tata sky HD. Rates of packages are almost same in both.

For smart TV features like facebook, youtube you need to spend more on USB dongle.


----------



## Ashis (Jul 7, 2012)

rider said:


> Samsung TVs are much better than LG in terms of less occurrence of problems and issues. Samsung spends more in product quality than features.
> Better to buy Airtel HD box, it has more HD channels than tata sky HD. Rates of packages are almost same in both.
> 
> For smart TV features like facebook, youtube you need to spend more on USB dongle.



Thanks Aroraanant, I just went for it 
Any way, not much difference. But I will go with the TATA Sky box. I Like TATA Brand  I expect more & better in future. They have plans for more HD Channels in Coming Months as well.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^lol That was Rider!!! not Aroraanant and also have a look at Dishtru HD Their STB supports External HDD for recording @2.9-3k


----------



## Ashis (Jul 9, 2012)

Ashis said:


> Thanks Aroraanant, I just went for it
> Any way, not much difference. But I will go with the TATA Sky box. I Like TATA Brand  I expect more & better in future. They have plans for more HD Channels in Coming Months as well.



The first Line was for Aroraanant & the rest for Rider 

Hey.. I ordered TATA Sky + HD EMI


----------



## sumitbjp (Jul 17, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Yes...
> 
> 
> 
> EH5000 is inferior to D5000, so simple as that.




I am planning to buy EH5000 but haven't inquired about D5000(as got to know from other threads it might be out of stock by now). I guess D5000 also have same CMR of 100Hz as does EH5000 ?

Can you mention any other parameters where D5000 outscores EH5000?

Thanks


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 19, 2012)

I suggest you to compare both in a showroom near you, many dealers still have it in stock and the price for D5000 is 37k max and for EH5000 it is 32k.There is a lot of difference in the picture quality of both.


----------



## asingh (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry for the bad bump, can anyone confirm what formats the LG 32LS4600; can play native from the USB.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 5, 2012)

asingh said:


> Sorry for the bad bump, can anyone confirm what formats the LG 32LS4600; can play native from the USB.



The LS4600 can play DivX, MKV, jpeg, and MP3 files natively!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

